# Problems with Securitas Direct?



## Marksy (Jan 5, 2012)

Hola, has anybody had any issues with Securitas Direct where the cameras on their alarm system do not work when triggered by an intruder? i.e. the alarm is triggered BUT no photos are taken and/or they are not transmitted to their control centre in Madrid? lane:


----------

